# Garmin S1 GPS Watch



## Junior (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_accessories/garmin/gps_device_approach_s1_golf_gps_watch/p11984

Got one of these for Christmas from the wife and used it for the first time yesterday.  As a mid handicap (16 - although waiting on a cut from a turkey trot win at the start of winter) the thought of being seen using a GPS, then duffing the shot 20 yards or thinning a wedge through the back was always in the back of my mind, therefore, the thing I like most about this GPS is that its so discrete.   I know if I can reach bunkers on my course so all I need is a yardage to the front , middle and back which is what the readout gives you. 

It comes pre loaded with 5000 courses, so there is no subscription or downloads required.  Just charge it up, select your course, (it took about 1 min to pick up a satallite) and away you go.  

Now it didnt really make that much of a difference to my score which was 6 over through 12 holes, which is pretty much what i have been shooting all winter (off winter tee's) but I did notice that when i missed greens, my misses were a lot less destrucive than usual !!  Hopefully come summer as i get a bit more consistent with my wedge distances i'll start hitting it a bit closer and maybe make a few more birdies.  

All in all, it does what it says on the tin, is fairly cheap as far as GPS devices go and is really simple to use.


----------



## colint (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the simplicity of these but think wearing a watch would distract me (there's mental weakness for you !). Do you normally wear a watch when you play ?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the simplicity of these but think wearing a watch would distract me (there's mental weakness for you !). Do you normally wear a watch when you play ?
		
Click to expand...

You could always just loop it around a handle or something on the bag. That is what I would do.

Is there anything as simple but cheaper that is just a "badge" you can hook on something? Just to give you the 3 simple measurements. (I do not want anything more)

OP see if you can loop it on your bag, if it is easy they I might just buy one for that!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 30, 2011)

One more question Junior, does it have any timer function, like count up or count down so I can time my golf round or maybe use it to time when running?

Would be great if it had that extra feature! It would be a true all round sports watch!


----------



## Junior (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Col, yeah i normally wear a watch so it doesn't really bother me !!  How you doin pal ?  found a new club yet , or are you still looking ?

Hi Science boy, yeah you could loop it on a bag strap easy, its a real sturdy piece of kit, its also got an odometer so you can measure your total walking distance, and a function that allows you to measure a shot you have just hit....oh and it tells the time also !!!!


----------



## colint (Jan 30, 2011)

Still looking mate, Ive got a chance of getting into Royal Liverpool / Hoylake but won't know until mid Feb


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2011)

i borrowed an S1 at the bedford on thursday, posted these thoughts elsewhere and thought best to add on this thread too

my thoughts were as follows:

+ves:
Took about a minute from putting it on to having the 1st hole yardages on screen 
Nice to have the distances to front/middle/back to hand instantly with an unobtrusive watch rather than a specific gps unit
No course downloads or fees
Yardages were same as given by Garys Skycaddie

-ves:
Less functionality vs normal GPS units, especially lack of an overall hole map/distances to hazards etc
Dont know how much battery had been charged but didnt last the full 18 holes
Strap was quite short and only just fitted round my (admittedly fat) wrist

If considering one of these vs a normal GPS the argument for me falls down to whether having it on your wrist as a watch outweighs the additional functions you can get on other gps units. For me the answer is no, especially if playing different courses regularly, that said if I wanted a GPS just for my home course and only wanted a distance to front/middle/back then this would be the perfect option imo.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 5, 2011)

having played twice using a gps the watch sounds spot on for most players as all we want is a distance to the green generally, the card tells the distance from the tee

I have all hazard distances etc on iphone app but it takes too long and is a |PITA to work it out. 

I think there is a place for all dmd devices - phone apps, watch, dedicated gps, laser

if only budgets didnt depict (and rules haha)

cheers for the review fundy


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

Decent video of it in action on Youtube...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8WwStVTCXg

Could be tempted to go for one of these when finances allow. I had a SkyCaddie and got fed up with it, but because I always wear a watch on the course, this appeals a lot more.
I only ever used the Skycaddie for distances to the green, was never interested in looking at "whats out there" so this would suit.
Neat gadget.


----------

